# The Best Accounting Software for Screen Printers



## caseycityhall (May 19, 2015)

Hey guys. A few months back I did some research looking for good accounting and invoicing software for screen printers.

My favorites are here and some of them are for larger commercial printers that need scheduling and payroll but snce I am just printing in my garage there are some good options for that as well. Thanks!

The Best Accounting Software for Screen Printers | Start Screen Printing Now


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Just what are you needing in a software app? There are a lot of them out there and each one has its strong points as well as its weak points.


----------



## caseycityhall (May 19, 2015)

Preston said:


> Just what are you needing in a software app? There are a lot of them out there and each one has its strong points as well as its weak points.


I would say being mac and pc compatible is a strong requirement. Being able to send quotes/estimates easily and receive payments easily. I like being able to track my time as well especially for art time. And I think things like scheduling and expenses are extremely important to shops with several employees and I think thats worth paying a monthly fee for if you are a larger print shop.

Obviously if you are just printing at home and you're doing it by yourself, scheduling is not a priority but looking professional even if you arent so professional is key to getting repeat customers. They'll get the impression that you know what you're doing because if you cant get an accurate invoice or quote to them they probably wont take you seriously. I hope that explains my post a little better.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

I would suggest you look at PriceIt  then.


----------



## pikapp (Jun 19, 2014)

I use www.waveapps.com Works great for my needs and it's free.


----------



## caseycityhall (May 19, 2015)

pikapp said:


> I use www.waveapps.com Works great for my needs and it's free.


Um thats pretty awesome for a free app. Looks like you get a lot. It looks like they get just a percentage of transactions like paypal kind of?


----------



## pikapp (Jun 19, 2014)

They only get a percentage if your customer pays their invoice with a credit card (I think around 2.5% +.30 per transaction). Just like any other credit card service like paypal, square etc. Otherwise, it is completely free. I've been using it for a few years, and I have no reason to change or try anything else. It has a good, easy to operate and customize interface, and I've even received online reviews from customers indicating how nice and easy the online payment system "we offer" worked. It's always worked great. 




caseycityhall said:


> Um thats pretty awesome for a free app. Looks like you get a lot. It looks like they get just a percentage of transactions like paypal kind of?


----------

